# Roo or Hen?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We have no idea.

Tail says Roo, personality more Hen.... Maybe it's as confused as we are!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Roo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a Roo


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

WooRoo!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Roo? LOL on facebook it's split 50/50 haha! How do I know for sure? It crows or lays and egg?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Could also be a hermaphrodite... but my bet is Roo


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was wondering about herm. It's larger than others of it's age, but very docile. Also it's about 7 months old soooo wouldn't it be doing rooster things by now?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is for sure 100% Production Red rooster


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

not neccessarily, I had a very good, docile red roo for 6 years.He had the best personality...he even broke up fights between chicks without hurting them


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im a little torn but I say hen lol...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ LOL...she will start crowing soon


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter ( our chicken whisperer) said Def. a rooster :angel2:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Cock a doodle ROO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I know for sure, it is a chicken.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:lol::lol:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Definitely a rooster


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thick legs and colorful tail feathers tell me it's a rooster


----------

